# Looking for this Strain.. Help??



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

Been doing some research and probably wanting to acquiring a new family of homers. 


I have interests in the john stoll lines: Quicksilver 1051815-97 and super breeding cock 171 NL01-1468171

If any one could be of help. Also looking for reasonable price as well.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I know this guy has some. 

http://racingpigeon.webs.com/johnstollimports.htm


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

There was a guy in wisconsin I think by the name of Paul Bryski who has done great things and there were some information on them on pipa as well.


----------



## longjohnsilver (Aug 12, 2009)

Just make sure you do your research well. I read a thread in this forum about the Bourgoin Family loft. I don’t know them but I heard they acquire quit a few birds from MBS aka Mojave Loft. MBS is a crook.


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

I've looked at the sites posted but haven't really made a decision. I like the results of paul bryski's birds. I'll have to look into pipa more and see where the strain originated.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

warpaint said:


> Been doing some research and probably wanting to acquiring a new family of homers.
> 
> 
> I have interests in the john stoll lines: Quicksilver 1051815-97 and super breeding cock 171 NL01-1468171
> ...


look in my site


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

what are you looking for speed or dis


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*YB kits*

do you sell young bird kits?

Kenneth Flippen

[email protected]


----------

